# Did you just call me a c***? Mongrels Appreciation Thread



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 26, 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------
*Mongrels Appreciation Thread
-----------------------------------------------------------
Get in here all of you who watch BBC3 Comedy Mongrels, or are looking to watch a fucking great show.
*
So lets start, what are your favourite things about the show? Your favourite characters? What storylines would you have changed in series 2 to make you feel warmer inside, not just for the greater good of the show.

Well, I would have loved Nelson to still be with that Vixen. I was so sad when she died 

_And to those who don't have a clue what that's about. Mongrels is an Anthromorphic Puppet Sitcom, a la the style of Family Guy, and fucking go watch it now! _


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

_*bump for great justice*_


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

There must be some UK furs out there that love this show! :-D


----------



## Smelge (Dec 27, 2011)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 27, 2011)

who watches BBC3?


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Never heard of it.



oh the irony :-D


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> who watches BBC3?



I would have said the same thing before finding this program, BBC3 is mearly full of shite documentaries and terrible comedy (Lee Nelson's Well Good Show) but I think Mongrels is hilarious, and also the American Dad repeats/ect.

Bar those two programs Channel 4 is FAR superior than it, and probably always will.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2011)

It's okay. I've seen a few episodes. *points to profile pic*

[video=youtube;kEXOR8OBCgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEXOR8OBCgE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ADF (Dec 27, 2011)

Own the first series on Blu-ray, watching new series whenever it is on. Favourite character is Kali.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> It's okay. I've seen a few episodes. *points to profile pic*



Yeah, sadly when I mentioned that I like this show to friends, I now have the worst taste in TV shows 

...and some of them watch Two and a Half Men >.< which I can't seem to find the funny side of.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

ADF said:


> Own the first series on Blu-ray, watching new series whenever it is on. Favourite character is Kali.



I did'nt like Destiny In the 1st series that much, but after the 2nd series I like her alot more, I guess with Kali too.

I still love Nelson and his witty jokes


----------



## Tuss (Dec 27, 2011)

Kali is the best of the mongrels crew. And then Vince.
I have to watch it on iplayer after work though x3 haven't seen the most recent few...


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 27, 2011)

Tuss said:


> Kali is the best of the mongrels crew. And then Vince.
> I have to watch it on iplayer after work though x3 haven't seen the most recent few...



imo the last episode (episode 8 i think) was the best episode of the entire show. If you havnt seen it then it's definately something to look forward too.


----------



## Tuss (Dec 27, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> imo the last episode (episode 8 i think) was the best episode of the entire show. If you havnt seen it then it's definately something to look forward too.



Hehe, awesome. I'll have to give it a watch now, I'm not tired anyway xD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyways, Mongrels needs something. Something like what MLP:FiM has but not so (world)wide-scale, that would be so awesome.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 28, 2011)

also imo best musical number from the entire show

[video=youtube;6qUNFnjmP4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qUNFnjmP4o[/video]


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> also imo best musical number from the entire show
> 
> [video=youtube;6qUNFnjmP4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qUNFnjmP4o[/video]



Love it. 

I wish they wouldn't censor out the swears though.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 29, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Love it.
> 
> I wish they wouldn't censor out the swears though.



Yeah, I think some of the comedic value has been lost a little, but not sure if they do *bleep* it out for comedic value, or just the BBC being c***s! :grin:


----------



## ADF (Dec 29, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> Yeah, I think some of the comedic value has been lost a little, but not sure if they do *bleep* it out for comedic value, or just the BBC being c***s! :grin:



Comedic value. Other characters aren't censored most of the time, just Vince.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, come to think of it the only chars I can think who have been censored is destiny when trying to get her husband to say "Vince is a c***"


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 29, 2011)

Love it, was hoping the Blu Ray was uncensored when I bought it but still really enjoy the show.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 29, 2011)

Might buy both series' on DVD when series 2 gets released, saying that, I really need to buy shitloads of TV programs on DVD now. Mongrels will be definately top of the pile though


----------



## Aetius (Dec 29, 2011)

Started watching it recently, its pretty interesting.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Guys (n Girls), what's your favourite musical number so far?


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 30, 2011)

Has to be this:
[video=youtube;bsB2vC0TCXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsB2vC0TCXE[/video]


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> Has to be this:
> [video=youtube;bsB2vC0TCXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsB2vC0TCXE[/video]



Not sure why I could never get into that song >.< , probably now mines either "Shit house party" or "Im a c***".


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2011)

Love this show which I have newly-discovered. Got seasons 1 + 2 already!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, found this show after seeing some adverts for it on BBC3. Very awesome show!  Really hope they make a series 3


----------



## Cain (Dec 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;hJZqPCvKRgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJZqPCvKRgo[/video]
This is one of the funniest songs ever.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah one of my favourite episodes


----------



## ADF (Dec 30, 2011)

Aww, what? No mention of this one?

[video=youtube;fCIMYVOIokg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCIMYVOIokg[/video]


----------



## Tuss (Dec 30, 2011)

I can't see videos on my phone but I love shit house party from series 2 and everybody loves a lesbian from series 1 (Needs more Kali songs x3).


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

ADF said:


> Aww, what? No mention of this one?
> 
> [video=youtube;fCIMYVOIokg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCIMYVOIokg[/video]



Its good, but not as good as the other ones in series 2 ^^


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

Tuss said:


> I can't see videos on my phone but I love shit house party from series 2 and everybody loves a lesbian from series 1 (Needs more Kali songs x3).



Yeah, kali definately deserves more! She makes me lol soo much xD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

They should also make the actual Nelson puppet for people for buy, I would pay almost any amount for one of those


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm, actually, I'm kind of surprised that they don't already sell such things.


----------



## Cain (Dec 31, 2011)

In The Nightside Eclipse said:


> They should also make the actual Nelson puppet for people for buy, I would pay almost any amount for one of those


I would get a Vince one, and go around saying 'Did you just call me a c***?'


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, may enquire about it too someone at the BBC... somehow.

Let's hope the c***s don't axe the show before series 3, I was so unhappy when Shooting Stars was axed


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow just found this, pretty interesting.

[video=youtube;DldukUsoviw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DldukUsoviw[/video]


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

I got into this show, funnily enough, through a newspaper advert. I saw it, thought it looked pretty cool and decided to give it a shot. I really like it: I think it's pretty unusual, gross (but it makes sense given the context of the show) and the songs are great. Have the first series on Blu-Ray!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow nice one, The main reason I like the show is because its a lot different than almost anything on TV, with the exception of Channel 4's _Pets _which I thought was a god-awful show >.<. Thoroughly awesome show!


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 9, 2012)

Through a friend of a friend I got linked to the "Never been Stroked" clip and I about died laughing. After spending the next hour watching various clips I finally decided yeah, I have to get the show. Only watched the first episode so far, but god this show has me in stitches! XD


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, the first episode is one of the best of series 1 personally, and also the one where nelson inherits the runt from vince!


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Jan 18, 2012)

[h=6]"Mongrels  friends, it is my unbearably sad duty to announce that we will not be  returning for a third series on BBC THREE, a decision that has been made  based on the fact that apparently you need more than two people  watching a programme to make it successful. Crazy talk. Iâ€™d like to take  this opportunity to thank everyone at BBC Comedy, BBC THREE and BBC  Worldwide who have supported us so strongly over the years, and helped  us put our silly puppet show on the digital screens of the nation.

 Iâ€™d also like to thank, from the bottom of my heart, all the writers,  cast, crew and support team who have made a horribly challenging show  such an utter joy to make. This news could not be less of a reflection  on your brilliant work.

 Most of all Iâ€™d like to thank those of  you that loved watching Mongrels as much as we loved making it. Itâ€™s  wonderfully reassuring to think that we werenâ€™t mad after all, and that  what we find funny, other people do too. 

 Iâ€™d like to believe  that thereâ€™s room on television for a little show like ours; one that's  not just another sitcom, one that tries to do things a bit differently  and that tries to push a few boundaries here and there. Who knows, maybe  weâ€™ll find a that room in the future. I hope it has a minibar.

 But why listen to me moan when you can listen to a chimpanzee singing.

 Thank you for watching. Both of you

 Adam Miller
 Creator, Mongrels"[/h]
*
FML
*


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Jan 26, 2012)

Helen Keller! how can you not have even heard about mongrels.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 26, 2012)

Nooooooo! ;_____; Mongrels I will miss you. In your short, short life.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, ouch. That is a real shame, because Mongrels is a great show. Interesting premise, good songs, memorable characters...a great loss.


----------



## Dunedin (Feb 6, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I would get a Vince one, and go around saying 'Did you just call me a c***?'



This.
But yeah, the first season was brilliant, shame that the second season was a bit of a disappointment, I just couldn't get into it


----------

